# Step Master



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Went to Monstergym in Cheshunt Herts on Sunday www.monstergym.co.uk bloody excellent gym.

I used one of there machines called the step master. Bloody hell 10mins on that thing I felt like I did 1hours of cardio. I was sweating so much but felt great afterwards. Anyone used this before?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

level 10 for 30 mins (fat burner plus setting) - thats what i built upto before my hols this year.

I love it, one of the best cardio machines going IMO


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I only started using it because I saw a ronnie coleman dvd. Im gonna use this again tonight after my weight training. Excellent bit of kit. Level 10!!! OMG I was doing level 5 and I was dead after 10mins LOL. Mind you it was my first time


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

I think we may have the same thing at the gym I attend. Except its not digital but can still be altered. Called the Versa Climber







or is that a completely different machine?  I normal try to do 300feet in 1.3mins x 2 at the end of a session and cant walk down the stairs afterwards.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

It was one of these. Great bit of kit


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

adesign said:


> I think we may have the same thing at the gym I attend. Except its not digital but can still be altered. Called the Versa Climber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to use this at my old gym in maidenhead, it was amazing, made me feel like I'd done an hour on it in 5 mins!!! lol

I wish I had one at home!


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha I know what you mean! They dont have one at my Uni gym so going to miss that when I go back. Trying to think of some alternative that hits me as much as that does. It surely beats the hell out of 40mins of mindless jogging! Still cant work out if HIIT is causing more muscle breakdown than LIT but time will tell.


----------

